# CPT for Finger reduction



## jessicaparker1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi 

I need some assist for CPT on Finger reduction. Pt doesn't have a FX or dislocation, Dr thinks its tigger finger. Procedure note below. What do you think should be coded? So stump on this. Thank You


"Digital block under aseptic conditions by me using8 cc 1% Lidocaine with no epi
and the finger was reduced to normal position. It was noted that when flexed it
would return to "stuck" position = likely trigger finger/tendon injury. Finger spinted
by tech in position of function. Advised that he would need surgical repair and
will refer for follow up and advised RICE and return if new or worsening symptoms.
Normal cap refill and sensation after reduction and after anethesia wore off- normal
distal flexion and extension."


----------

